# Chromis on the substrate?



## Chrisphungg (Oct 8, 2012)

I have a chromis that has always been on my substrate for the past week. It's can swim up towards the top but just decides to sink back down after. Is something wrong with it? It just swam to the top to eat a bit of brine shrimp but sinks back down when the feeding is over.


----------

